# Brisket in the Ice chest????



## xtexan (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you guys help we w/ the finishing process of brisket in the ice chest?
Temps, time, and any info. would be very helpful.

Will this tenderize the meat?

Thanks!

Will


----------



## jminion (Dec 5, 2006)

Will
If you pulled at 190 internal and have the brisket in the cooler it can stay there 2 to 4 hours or longer, don't let the internal get below 140 without doing a quick cooling and refrigerate.

Slice across the grain and serve with or without sauce, your choice.


----------



## dionysus (Dec 5, 2006)

Will,
Like Jim says, you can keep a brisket in the cooler for hours before it loses to much internal temp. Remember to wrap it in foil and then in some old blankets as well. This will act as insulation and keep everything hot until you are ready to "Chow down"


----------



## bigal (Dec 6, 2006)

XTexan, the cooler is just to hold at temp longer and is not necessary.  It does help to let the brisket "rest" for at least 30min to help keep the juice in the meat when slicing.  A good "learning" experience is to make a slice after you take it off the smoker, juice will pour out.  Then try slicing it an hour later, much less juice lost.

FWIW - I put my brisket in a large alum pan and cover tightly with alum foil when the internal temp hits 160-170*, this helps it cook faster.  Then when internal temp hits 200-205* I take it out of the smoker and let it rest, still in foil, for at least 1hr then take foil off top to let cool for 15-30min longer to make it eaiser to handle.  Then I slice it up, put in plastic container, pour the juice from the alum pan over slices and put in fridge or freezer.  I do it this way cause I have never had a brisket finish when I thought it would, one will take longer than thought and one will finish faster than I thought.  I don't take a chance, I make it ahead of time and reheated brisket is just as good if not better than right off the smoker.

More info than you probably wanted so I won't charge extra  :)


----------



## xtexan (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually, Big Al that was very helpful, thanks.

You also answered a question I had about freezing brisket.

Thanks Again!


----------

